# Well it's official...



## baseballmom (May 1, 2011)

Well I filed the paperwork with the attorney today... His assistant was going to be headed to the court afterwards to file it so it is official. Told my stbxh that he will have to pick up the paperwork from the attorneys office on monday and he seemed totally fine with it.. Why does it seem like he is not at all sad when it's killing me inside?? All he keeps saying to me is keep your head up everything will be fine... WTF I don't want to hear that from him!! 

Days like this it sucks when your not living in the state where all your family and friends are...


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

baseballmom said:


> Well I filed the paperwork with the attorney today... His assistant was going to be headed to the court afterwards to file it so it is official. Told my stbxh that he will have to pick up the paperwork from the attorneys office on monday and he seemed totally fine with it.. Why does it seem like he is not at all sad when it's killing me inside?? All he keeps saying to me is keep your head up everything will be fine... WTF I don't want to hear that from him!!
> 
> Days like this it sucks when your not living in the state where all your family and friends are...


maybe, just maybe, he is cut up, but putting on a brave face...


----------



## chaffy (Apr 11, 2011)

I understand where you are coming from..not going thru the d yet..but i also live in a state where i have no family or friends..my heart goes out to you..


----------

